# مشكلة منكن مساعدة



## maramero (27 يوليو 2010)

*
سلام و نعمة
انا عاندي جهاز الحاسوب ليس بة كارت شاشة خارجي كنت مشغلاه علي شاشة قديمة اوي
و الشاشة اتحرقت ففكرت اجيب شاشة lcd هل لازم اجيب كارت شاشة خارجي  حتي تعمل
انا كل شغلي علي الحاسب برامج و تطبيقات 
انا محدده ميزانية كحد اقصي 1500 
و ايه هي الماركة اللي منكن اشتريها بينك و لا سامسونج ... 
سلام*​


----------



## maramero (27 يوليو 2010)

*طب منكن اعرف رايكم في كروت الشاشة ديه
Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce 9400 GT 1GB DDR2
Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT 1GB DDR2
----------------------------------------------
و الشاشات ديه
BenQ G2200W حجم الشاشة 22 بوصة  
BenQ G2000W حجم الشاشة 20 بوصة  
SAMSUNG 2220WM حجم الشاشة 22 بوصة  *​*لو في افضل يا ريت تفيدوني
 بسرعة علشان انا هنزل اشتري خلال الاسبوع الجاي ده ان شاء الله
سلام​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (30 يوليو 2010)

لو كان فى االبرامج كنت اقدر اساعدك ونص اما هنا مقدرش


----------



## maramero (1 أغسطس 2010)

*مرسي لمرورك علي كل حال شكرا​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 أغسطس 2010)

*لحد هنا كدة *

*Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce 9400 GT *

*دة كارت الشاشة*

*انما دي *

*1GB DDR2*

*الرام*

*ـــ*

*الأول ياريت تقوليلي مواصفات جهاز حضرتك ونوع اللوحة الأم  : Mother Board*
*عشان اقولك كارت الشاشة يتوافق معاها ويركب عليها ولا لا*


*بالنسبة للشاشات*
*فافضل لحضرتك في ال LCD نوع : LG*
*والشاشات العادية تكون : Sony او ViewSonic ودي الشاشة اللي انا بستخدمها*​


----------



## maramero (21 أغسطس 2010)

*مرسي كتير لاهتمام لكني خلاص اشتريت
بركة صلاة العدرا و كل القديسين فلتكن مع جميعنا
امين​*


----------



## mena_abanoub (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت فعلا تكتبى نوع البوردة اية ثانيا الشاشة ال lcd ممكن يشتغل على كارت شاشة مدمج لكن فى الالعاب سيكون صعب جدا العمل علية
افضل لكى كارت الشاشة ati 4670 كارت شاشة ممتاز جدا واحسن واسرع من الكروت المذكورة فوق 
وبالنسبة للشاشات احسن انواع شاشات فى مصر وعن تجربة هو السامسونج اى كان النوع


----------

